# Dan Fogelberg



## MA-Caver (Dec 16, 2007)

> * Singer Dan Fogelberg, 56, dies of cancer*
> http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20071217/ap_on_en_mu/obit_fogelberg
> By NEKESA MUMBI MOODY, AP Music Writer 40 minutes ago
> 
> ...


He was/is one of my favorite performers. To me a brilliant songwriter/story teller. This is a great loss in the world of music. 



> There's a place in the world For a gambler
> There's a burden that only He can bear
> There's a place in the world For a gambler,
> 
> ...


----------



## arnisador (Dec 16, 2007)

I enjoyed his music too.

.


----------



## terryl965 (Dec 16, 2007)

.


----------



## IcemanSK (Dec 17, 2007)

.


----------



## Carol (Dec 17, 2007)

The Leader Of The Band is tired and his eyes are growing old....but his blood runs through my instrument and his song is in my soul...

May God rest his soul.... :asian:


----------



## Jade Tigress (Dec 17, 2007)

.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Dec 17, 2007)

:asian:


----------



## Live True (Dec 17, 2007)

May his music live on....may he know peace and joy...


----------



## exile (Dec 17, 2007)

:asian:


----------



## Ronin Moose (Dec 17, 2007)

R.i.p.

.


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Dec 17, 2007)

.


----------



## Gordon Nore (Dec 17, 2007)

I remember his stuff too from university days. Seems to me he was quite young for advanced prostate cancer. I hope his loss will serve as a reminder to men to get checked.


----------



## Kacey (Dec 17, 2007)

Carol Kaur said:


> The Leader Of The Band is tired and his eyes are growing old....but his blood runs through my instrument and his song is in my soul...
> 
> May God rest his soul.... :asian:



You beat me to the quote I was going to post.  I spent all the time I could listening to every song of his that I had a copy of - one of my favorite artists.  :asian:


----------

